# Make Over for a single eyelid gal :P



## snowkei (Dec 21, 2007)

hello ladies, I did this look for this single eyelid gal today!

She's gorgeous but she told me she NEVER makeup...
She doesn't even have lotion and face cream!!!
I told her she should buy at least lotion and face cream/milk...

and she think it's so complicated! **fainted**

let's see before/after pic first!!









she's a single eyelid gal, and she'd like to have smoky eyes!

start w/ '*NAKED*' face





what I use
*[face]*
Revlon new complexion liquid foundation #02
Revlon moisturestay pressed powder #02

*[brow]*
shiseido elixir brow pencil

*[eye]*
UDPP
Dior eye show cream e/s #glam & glitz black
MAC e/s #carbon. greensmoke
Paul & Joe eye gloss #01
MAC fluidine #blacktrack
false lashes (noname)

*[cheek]*
RMK blush #29
MAC blush #prism

*[lip]*
Dior ultra shine reflect #227
Lancome l/g #44

*'cuz she only wanna know 'how will it looks with false lashes' 
so I only wear on one side =P*


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 21, 2007)

That's seriously WOW fantastic.


----------



## Esperansa_b (Dec 21, 2007)

Awesome makeover. She looks great and you're talented as I always say..


----------



## nunu (Dec 21, 2007)

you did a great job!
well done!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Dec 21, 2007)

She is adorable with and without m/up.  Nice job.


----------



## n_c (Dec 21, 2007)

She looks fab...you did a great job on her, nice skills


----------



## Addicted2Beauty (Dec 21, 2007)

Wow! Great job! She looks beautiful!


----------



## Kristal (Dec 21, 2007)

wow, you did a great job!
she looks beautiful.
thanks for sharing.


----------



## MACATTAK (Dec 21, 2007)

Great job!!!


----------



## Switz1880 (Dec 21, 2007)

Amazing what a difference a little make up makes huh?  She looked good before but she looks great after!


----------



## user79 (Dec 21, 2007)

You did a great job Snowkei! She looks beautiful.


----------



## maggiep07 (Dec 21, 2007)

wow she looks great, nice work!


----------



## Melly44 (Dec 21, 2007)

wow nice work! i love the fake lashs on her!


----------



## SweetSimplicity (Dec 21, 2007)

You did an amazing job!  She looks GREAT!


----------



## gigglegirl (Dec 21, 2007)

seriously I love your work, I like seeing the before and after!! Great job!


----------



## kyoto (Dec 21, 2007)

Amazing job, and she's just beautiful.


----------



## frocher (Dec 21, 2007)

Wow Snowkei, you did a fab job.


----------



## iHEARTorange (Dec 21, 2007)

wow. you are AMAZING


----------



## purrtykitty (Dec 21, 2007)

She is gorgeous, and you did an amazing job!!


----------



## entipy (Dec 21, 2007)

WOW! Gorgeous!


----------



## fingie (Dec 21, 2007)

Gorgeous!


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (Dec 21, 2007)

what an awesome makeover pretty girl already but now she is like a supermodel ...oh i hope santa gives here makeup and face lotion for christmas lol. you are so talented snowkei !


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Dec 21, 2007)

That looks awesome!


----------



## miszjenny (Dec 21, 2007)

fabulous!!!  Wow that is such a great make over.  I want to make someone over too! keke


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Dec 21, 2007)

Wow awesome transformation! I bet she loves makeup now haha
Truly beautiful =)


----------



## spam_musubi_ (Dec 21, 2007)

she looks beautiful! you did a great job!


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Dec 21, 2007)

Wooowww... She looks unbelievably hot!


----------



## c00ki312 (Dec 21, 2007)

wow! seriously how did you get the single eyelid to be double? this is so cool lol


----------



## belldandy13 (Dec 21, 2007)

HOLY MOLY that is AMAZING!  i wish you could do my makeup!!


----------



## hotpink1326 (Dec 21, 2007)

Wow, she looks fabulous!!! Great job


----------



## linziP123 (Dec 21, 2007)

that's amazing, just shows what a difference make up can make, although she is still pretty without it!

are you a makeup artist proffessionally?


----------



## Indian Barbie (Dec 21, 2007)

oh my god she looks like a model


----------



## Lizz (Dec 21, 2007)

please do a tutorial!


----------



## FullWroth (Dec 21, 2007)

Hot damn, that's amazing! She almost looks like a totally different person. I hope she wasn't too overwhelmed by having so much product on her face going from wearing absolutely nothing, 'cause she looks great (not that she didn't before the makeover, but she just looks so much more cheerful in the after pictures) and it'd be sad if she didn't wanna play around every now and then on her own when she needed a confidence boost.

Awesome job!


----------



## Pei (Dec 21, 2007)

U work Magic!

The after look is simply fantabulous!

She look like some chinese celebrity after ur make-over!


----------



## blinkymei (Dec 22, 2007)

just gorgeous, i love how you work your makeup magic snowkei!... i thought it was ironic how she really looks like a friend of mines


----------



## AppleDiva (Dec 22, 2007)

Wow you have grreat skillz!!


----------



## This Is Mine (Dec 22, 2007)

Wow!! Awesome Work!!


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Dec 22, 2007)

She is stunning. I love the green.


----------



## peanut (Dec 22, 2007)

Absolutely gorgeous! You did a great job!


----------



## BinkysBaby (Dec 22, 2007)

You did a phenomenal job!


----------



## cindylicious (Dec 22, 2007)

she looks like taiwanese stars after makeover! so gorgeous! 
there is no ugly women, only lazy women in the world!


----------



## Purity (Dec 22, 2007)

You did a fantastic job, she looks gorgeous!


----------



## nikki (Dec 22, 2007)

She looks gorgeous!! You did a great job!!


----------



## meiming (Dec 22, 2007)

you nail it every time snowkei! you are my idol!! ^_^


----------



## missmacqtr (Dec 22, 2007)

love it!


----------



## thelove4tequila (Dec 22, 2007)

Wow awesome job!


----------



## puncturedskirt (Dec 22, 2007)

Pretty. Her eyes brightened up alot.


----------



## Jeisenne (Dec 22, 2007)

It's amazing how a little shading can give her eye some intense depth and definition, wonderful job!


----------



## addicted_2color (Dec 22, 2007)

wow! what a great makeover.  she looks beautiful and doesn't look overly done.  great job!


----------



## Joslyn (Dec 22, 2007)

she looks so cute! GREAT job!


----------



## ginger9 (Dec 22, 2007)

This is fantastic! I wish you could do a makeover for me


----------



## shandhra (Dec 22, 2007)

so cute!!!


----------



## choozen1ne (Dec 22, 2007)

She looks like a new person , I love the color combo on the eye


----------



## ashleydenise (Dec 22, 2007)

She's beautiful, you did good!


----------



## Miss_M (Dec 22, 2007)

Wow, that's a fantastic make-over !! 

You did a great job !!


----------



## OliviaChristine (Dec 22, 2007)

Wow, youre awesome, you did such a great job! She looks amazing!


----------



## sweet_butterfly (Dec 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *snowkei* 

 
_hello ladies, I did this look for this single eyelid gal today!

She's gorgeous but she told me she NEVER makeup...
She doesn't even have lotion and face cream!!!
I told her she should buy at least lotion and face cream/milk...

and she think it's so complicated! **fainted**

let's see before/after pic first!!








she's a single eyelid gal, and she'd like to have smoky eyes!

start w/ '*NAKED*' face





what I use
*[face]*
Revlon new complexion liquid foundation #02
Revlon moisturestay pressed powder #02

*[brow]*
shiseido elixir brow pencil

*[eye]*
UDPP
Dior eye show cream e/s #glam & glitz black
MAC e/s #carbon. greensmoke
Paul & Joe eye gloss #01
MAC fluidine #blacktrack
false lashes (noname)

*[cheek]*
RMK blush #29
MAC blush #prism

*[lip]*
Dior ultra shine reflect #227
Lancome l/g #44

*'cuz she only wanna know 'how will it looks with false lashes' *
*so I only wear on one side =P*












_

 








She looks great u did a winder full job


----------



## Triskele (Dec 22, 2007)

O_O

She looks SOOOOO good, snowkei! Like an actress! She looks like...like...
Ito Misaki! At least, I think XD


Very very pretty!


----------



## kblakes (Dec 22, 2007)

That is fantastic.


----------



## DarthMO (Dec 23, 2007)

wow! your skills are amazing and very impressive!  Your makeup really brings out her features.  Fantastic!!!


----------



## OrangeLuvinChik (Dec 23, 2007)

Oh wow! That was amazing! I love how you did her eyes! Can you give me a make-over too?


----------



## Buttercup (Dec 23, 2007)

Wow what a difference. I would have liked to seen her reaction to the make over.


----------



## Taj (Dec 23, 2007)

wow, snowkei you are amazin as usual !


----------



## Taj (Dec 23, 2007)

wow, snowkei you are amazing as usual !


----------



## Taj (Dec 23, 2007)

wow, snowkei you are amazing as usual !


----------



## Taj (Dec 23, 2007)

wow, snowkei you are amazing as usual !


----------



## Xqueeze_me (Dec 23, 2007)

I love you, Snowkei.....? HEHEHE! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thank you for showing your skills here as well as giving us single eyelid girls hope with eye make-up!


----------



## obbreb (Dec 23, 2007)

What an amazing makeover!! She looks very pretty with eye makeup on.


----------



## pichima (Dec 23, 2007)

awesome job!!!!!!!!!
please be my makeup artist!


----------



## faeriedust (Dec 23, 2007)

omg that's amazing. She looks like an entirely different person after the makeover. She looks like she has double eyelids now.


----------



## zerin (Dec 23, 2007)

so pretty!!


----------



## veilchen (Dec 23, 2007)

She looks amazing! Great job!!


----------



## Glitziegal (Dec 23, 2007)

Wow, what an amazing transformation.  I bet she was delighted.


----------



## Chunly (Dec 23, 2007)

I always love the way you make up!
Please keep showing us how to make it


----------



## ashley_v85 (Dec 23, 2007)

Beautiful! She looks so pretty. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You did a great job, as always.


----------



## missfiction (Dec 23, 2007)

Hi Snowkei!
We don´t have Paul & Joe in my country. Is there a similar product I could use to get the same kind of result at MAC or Chanel or some other brand??

You are so talented!
It´s fun to see what you could do to others faces!


----------



## jlimj (Dec 24, 2007)

wow, speechless


----------



## eileen42588 (Dec 25, 2007)

She's cute without make up, but even cuter with!


----------



## prettygirl (Dec 25, 2007)

Wow.. with the lashes on.. it makes her even look like she crease in her eye! Very beautiful.


----------



## cinderellie (Dec 25, 2007)

wow, that looks so beautiful! i cant wait to re-create this look on myself--thanks!


----------



## TrusyMyEyes (Dec 25, 2007)

Dramatic Difference. But you are good girl. Plus your friend has great skin.


----------



## snowkei (Dec 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *c00ki312* 

 
_wow! seriously how did you get the single eyelid to be double? this is so cool lol_

 
dear, it's a DISGUISE..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 use carbon to make a 'crease'... and false lashes will help!


----------



## snowkei (Dec 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *linziP123* 

 
_that's amazing, just shows what a difference make up can make, although she is still pretty without it!

are you a makeup artist proffessionally?_

 
no Im not! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks dear!


----------



## snowkei (Dec 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *missfiction* 

 
_Hi Snowkei!
We don´t have Paul & Joe in my country. Is there a similar product I could use to get the same kind of result at MAC or Chanel or some other brand??

You are so talented!
It´s fun to see what you could do to others faces!_

 
Chanel is great! Stila has eye gloss too!


----------



## snowkei (Dec 26, 2007)

thanks everyone!!! I'll give her a makeover on Jan.6, I'll show u then


----------



## ksyusha (Dec 26, 2007)

wooooooow!!!!
and she is so pretty


----------



## anickia (Dec 26, 2007)

phenomenal!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Loveleighe (Dec 26, 2007)

you did a great job she looks totally hot even with only one side of lashes. kudos


----------



## Jot (Dec 28, 2007)

that is amazing. You did such a great job. What a stunner!


----------



## Beautiful1 (Dec 28, 2007)

She is Gorgeous And You Did A Fabulous Job!


----------



## matsubie (Dec 28, 2007)

wow, i'm in awe every time i look at your tutorials or fotds. 

seriously, do a tutorial of this look! =D


----------



## makeupislove (Jan 2, 2008)

you did an awesome job on her eyebrows!!


----------



## CallyBag (Jan 20, 2008)

oh wow!  what an amazing job you did!  thanks for sharing again!  you always amaze me with your make up skills!


----------



## DevinGirl (Jan 20, 2008)

You did an amazing job!  *Me next, me next*!!!!!!


----------



## lilcarterbabee (Jan 23, 2008)

I really like those lashes...where did you get them?


----------



## snowkei (Jan 23, 2008)

thanks all


----------



## snowkei (Jan 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lilcarterbabee* 

 
_I really like those lashes...where did you get them?_

 
from a shop, ten false lashes in one box, cost about 5 USD


----------



## marciagordon189 (Jan 23, 2008)

Nice....Looks Great


----------



## saniyairshad (Jan 27, 2008)

U transformed her girl...ur skills are mad fabulous!!! U r super talented!!! I love the greens on her, it makes her eyes pop...


----------



## lilcarterbabee (Jan 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *snowkei* 

 
_from a shop, ten false lashes in one box, cost about 5 USD 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Wow, that's so cheap! What was the name of the shop? And there's no brand name for the lashes? I really want to get them now!


----------



## seelieassassin (Feb 4, 2008)

cute!!! as a single lad gal, i love this look! you are a pro!


----------



## Fuzynvl2101 (Feb 4, 2008)

Wow! What a transformation. Beautiful job.


----------



## lobsterdance (Feb 4, 2008)

That is an amazing makeover!! she looks so pretty!


----------



## ilovegreen (Feb 4, 2008)

your FOTD's are fantastic ! looking forward to the next ones


----------



## Moonspell (Feb 4, 2008)

Omg, her eyebrows!!!
I think she will think twice now about the lotion and the cream...

Good job!


----------



## marinasmith (Feb 4, 2008)

Good job! Your eyes looks so pretty!


----------



## xNinja (Feb 5, 2008)

I now have hope for my single lid! I just wish that I had a clue how to do it. Thanks for your talent. =]


----------



## aziza (Feb 5, 2008)

Gorgeous Snowkei! You hooked her brows up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You're very talented!


----------



## Rubiez (Feb 28, 2008)

Wow..her skin is naturally perfect even w/o skin stuff...maybe I should try doing that. Haha.


----------



## AmberLilith (Feb 29, 2008)

As everyone's said, great job!!

I love how she looks so happy in the 'after' shots!!


----------



## nuni1983 (Apr 17, 2008)

she was pretty before and after...look at her smile


----------

